
Among big tech companies, Facebook had the highest employee retention rate - baxtr
http://www.businessinsider.de/employee-retention-rate-top-tech-companies-2017-8?r=US&IR=T
======
snvzz
That's great for those with the moral flexibility to work on such a profoundly
evil company, for the detriment of mankind.

~~~
baxtr
That’s almost exactly what I think whenever people say: “Facebook has created
so much value” (which is of course true if you look at the financial side of
things). Sad but true

